# Liszt, Annees de Pelerinage on cd........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What recording is your choice for this set of works?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Which series? 

For recordings of all three, I like Daniel Grimwood on a period piano - but for modern complete sets:

Mûza Rubackyté
Bertrand Chamayou
Ragna Schirmer
Julian Gorus

Of newer sets, Francesco Piemontesi (but he's only done 2 of the 3 so far)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^Complete set, modern piano.
Thanks


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I've always sworn by Brendel, whose relative straightforwardness I like in this sometimes overwrought music.

If only Kempff had recorded them all - his recital of excerpts shows him as a very fine Lisztian indeed, as does his A major concerto.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have three complete sets in my collection, and coincidentally have been listening to quite a lot of Liszt recently. The three sets are by Jeno Jando, Lazar Berman and Jorge Bolet, plus bits and books from Alfred Brendel, Zoltan Kocsis, and Claudio Arrau. It's really hard to choose a favourite, as "straightforward" is my preferred approach as above.

He may not be the biggest megastar compared to the others, but I think I'd go for Jando as the most satisfying. He may be on a budget label, but there's no doubt he is a very fine pianist, and no doubt he's totally in tune with "good" Liszt. But both the Berman and Bolet sets are excellent as well, probably especially the latter.

Kocsis is only in Book 3, and for once I don't rate him, it sounds like he's over-thinking evety note. I think it's not a problem when pianists pick and choose which pieces they play or record, so in individual pieces, Arrau is just wonderful, and actually, so is Brendel. Insisting on a complete set cuts out some rather fine musicians, to be honest...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally I think that the Berman set, much acclaimed, can be a little too cold or non-flying at times, though it varies between the individual pieces. I don't know of a singularly good set,
have skipped a few lesser known ones too, but concerning complete ones, Ciccolini offers something different than Berman. Also have the fine Jerome Rose and the at times somewhat hurried, at times interesting Farnadi. Bolet or Howard would be worth investigating, for sure.


----------

